# 95 nissan 300zx wont start it crank but now after a alot of tries it wont even crank.



## CESAR95 (Aug 3, 2016)

I was about to park and out of no where the car turn off and didn't want to turn back on I can hear the fuel pump come on and the spark plugs get wet with fuel I'm getting spark but not enough any idea what it could be. really miss driving it. 95 300zx. Help!!! and I tested the ptu and no power goes threw it when the key id turned on.


----------

